# Cessione Milan: si arriverà al 15 giugno. Tutte le news.



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno (al limite potrebbe esserci una proroga), giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.



Carlo Festa riporta il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.[/B]


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno, giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e mechandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.



Non capisco, se si ritrasse domani andrebbe incontro a sanzioni? In base a cosa si dice che era l'ultimo giorno per il dietrofront?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

Tutto come da programma.

Calma e sangue freddo


----------



## danykz (3 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Non capisco, se si ritrasse domani andrebbe incontro a sanzioni? In base a cosa si dice che era l'ultimo giorno per il dietrofront?



Si, andrebbe incontro a delle sanzioni! Diciamo che è obbligato a presentarsi al tavolo di firma il 15 e li deciderà se firmare o no


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Giugno 2016)

Per fortuna dopodomani ci saranno le elezioni e tutto finirà nel bene o nel male.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Salta tutto dai...due uomini con patrimonio di 10 Mld ciascuno mi pare chiaro non possano garantire massicci investimenti.Già mi immagino Berlusconi alle telecamere annunciare la fine delle trattative.
''Ho chiesto loro di comprare Messi e CR7 ma non sono riusciti a convincere le rispettive squadre a lasciarli partire,segno inequivocabile che non hanno sufficineti denari per riportarci ad alti livelli,mi vedo costretto a malincuore a rimanere''

E Ruiu e Crudeli che esaltano il grancuore del presidentissimo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per fortuna dopodomani ci saranno le elezioni e tutto finirà nel bene o nel male.



Ancora no, purtroppo ci saranno i ballottaggi.


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

Menomale che al 15 mancano solo 12 giorni.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2016)

Però non oltre il 15 giugno se no qualcuno vada con i forconi ad arcore!!!


----------



## ghettoprollo (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno, giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.



Forza e coraggio che il 15 è vicino!

Sono davvero curioso di conoscere il nuovo assetto societario, vorrei tornare a respirare aria di programmazione seria, con obiettivi realistici e persone che ci mettano la faccia.

Allacciamo le cinture e teniamoci stretti, se da qui al 15 giugno sarà tutto in discesa, come dicono le fonti ben informate, prepariamoci alle emozioni forti, ad un calciomercato dai nomi altisonanti ma soprattutto funzionali ad un progetto realizzato da teste pensanti.
Tra poco cominceranno a fioccare le bombe di mercato...


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Però non oltre il 15 giugno se no qualcuno vada con i forconi ad ardore!!!



Oh my boy il 15 giugno non succede niente sicuro come l'acqua .


----------



## pablog1585 (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Oh my boy il 15 giugno non succede niente sicuro come l'acqua .



No è il mio compleanno


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ancora no, purtroppo ci saranno i ballottaggi.



Spero non arrivino ai ballottaggi del 19


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Giugno 2016)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> Forza e coraggio che il 15 è vicino!
> 
> Sono davvero curioso di conoscere il nuovo assetto societario, vorrei tornare a respirare aria di programmazione seria, con obiettivi realistici e persone che ci mettano la faccia.
> 
> ...



Ci dovesse essere la cessione, penso più a calciatori funzionali al progetto che a nomi altisonanti


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Menomale che al 15 mancano solo 12 giorni.


Solo? Ancora troppi per me 



Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno (al limite potrebbe esserci una proroga), giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Festa riporta il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.[/B]


Cose che più o meno si sapevano, teniamo duro queste 2 settimane.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2016)

No forse non vi è chiaro che superato il limite dell altro giorno il 15 succede perforza qualcosa !!!

O vende o non vende non c'è più scampo ... Se non vende paga le penali . Il 15 al tavolo con Galatioto si deve sedere PER CONTRATTO .


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno (al limite potrebbe esserci una proroga), *giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese.* Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Festa riporta il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.[/B]



What!? Si passa direttamente al closing senza preliminare? 

Ah comunque:



> Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: *Emery e Monchi.*





> *Emery e Monchi.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2016)

Tutto scorre. -12


----------



## anakyn101 (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No forse non vi è chiaro che superato il limite dell altro giorno il 15 succede perforza qualcosa !!!
> 
> O vende o non vende non c'è più scampo ... Se non vende paga le penali . Il 15 al tavolo con Galatioto si deve sedere PER CONTRATTO .



Ragazzi c'e' un articolo su Sportmediaset dove il nano dice che non sa se possiamo arrivare a concludere.., i Cinesi non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari per riportare il Milan protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo.. 
ODIO QUESTO UOMO


----------



## ghettoprollo (3 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ci dovesse essere la cessione, penso più a calciatori funzionali al progetto che a nomi altisonanti



Era quello che intendevo per nomi altisonanti, ci vogliono ma devono essere funzionali al progetto, come dici. Sono assolutamente contrario al campione figurina, poichè in questo momento non è quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
Devono essere nomi di spessore e non parlo dei CR7 o dei Messi, nemmeno mi interessano: dobbiamo gettare le basi della rinascita e quindi della futura squadra, puntando ad acquistare i nostri pilastri futuri. Non possiamo dipendere soltanto dal grande giocatore, pena incontrare grossa difficoltà quella volta che ti tocca giocare senza il salvatore della Patria.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi c'e' un articolo su Sportmediaset dove il nano dice che non sa se possiamo arrivare a concludere.., i Cinesi non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari per riportare il Milan protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo..
> ODIO QUESTO UOMO


Si lo sappiamo...bisogna aspettare le elezioni e i ballottaggi(a proposito qualcuno mi spiega come funzionano?)per sapere qualcosa in più..


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Giugno 2016)

Oramai è fatta dai, mi consola il fatto che ci sono dietro persone serie come galatioto che cmq hanno perso del tempo dietro questa faccenda e il gruppo dei cinesi con il quale si sta trattando. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che Berlusca ormai ripete che venderà per cui mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Del fatto che fa campagna elettorale non me ne puo fregar di meno


----------



## ghettoprollo (3 Giugno 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi c'e' un articolo su Sportmediaset dove il nano dice che non sa se possiamo arrivare a concludere.., i Cinesi non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari per riportare il Milan protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo..
> ODIO QUESTO UOMO



Siamo in campagna elettorale, deve dire tutto quello che può per lisciarsi l'elettorato. Dice "Vendo" e chi è favorevole alla venduta si bagna tutto, dice "Non so se..." o "ItalMilan" e chi non vuole i cinesi si ringalluzzisce (e a chi sogna la liberazione cala l'embolo).

Rimaniamo sui fatti, che al momento sono le notizie giornalistiche, quelle circostanziate che riportano fonti e ragionamenti logici. Senza questo filtro, ad ogni twitt, opinione o articoletto dal mondo "giornalistico" rischiamo la salute mentale.


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Oh my boy il 15 giugno non succede niente sicuro come l'acqua .



Parola di lupetto[cit.]?
Dai che ci siamo, un po' di pazienza.
Benissimo le notizie che riportano di obbiettivo Emery da parte dei cinesi, significa creare aspettative verso i tifosi che sono ogni giorno che passa sempre più speranzosi (a parte te), inutile dire che bloccare tutto questo a pochi giorni dalla chiusura dell'eslusiva sarebbe una mazzata tremenda, non so se sarebbe costretto a pagare alcune penali ma è probabile.
Il tempo per dire di no è passato, trattative come queste non arrivano fino ad un certo punto per poi fermare tutto perché si stava ascherzà. Prendo ad esempio la trattativa fasulla con Bee, si dava la cosa come per fatta, Berlusconi l'ha resa "credibile" investendo i famosi 90 mln, tutti sul carrozzone ma c'era un MA grossissimo, ci sono stati continui rinvii che però il mercato quasi entusiasmante (come cifre) aveva messo in secondo piano, arrivati ad agosto i tempi stringevano quindi si sono chiusi i rubinetti, il teatrino aveva tenuto benissimo e il mercato si concluse alla vecchia maniera.
Finito il mercato il teatrino cominciava la stagione, cominciava la rassegnazione dei tifosi, teatrino inutile facciamo passare altro tempo, si arriva a dicembre e lì tutto si chiude, i SOLDI non si sono mai visti. A gennaio si comincia la trattativa con i cinesi.
Ora, io vedo grosse differenze tra le due trattative, qui si sta per chiudere mentre là i soldi non si sono mai visti.
L'anno scorso era un teatrino quasi annunciato, ma molti ci credevano perché era la prima volta che stavamo per liberarci di Berlusconi, anzi no era solo minoranza (ma tutti esultavano festanti).
Le cose sono cambiate e in meglio, ricordo benissimo quando venivano preferiti i cinesi a Bee, che però venne fatto passare come il tipo tosto che stava cercando capitali a destra e a manca, diventando più credibile e reso poi ancora più credibile da Berlusconi come ho scritto sopra.


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Parola di lupetto[cit.]?
> Dai che ci siamo, un po' di pazienza.
> Benissimo le notizie che riportano di obbiettivo Emery da parte dei cinesi, significa creare aspettative verso i tifosi che sono ogni giorno che passa sempre più speranzosi (a parte te), inutile dire che bloccare tutto questo a pochi giorni dalla chiusura dell'eslusiva sarebbe una mazzata tremenda, non so se sarebbe costretto a pagare alcune penali ma è probabile.
> Il tempo per dire di no è passato, trattative come queste non arrivano fino ad un certo punto per poi fermare tutto perché si stava ascherzà. Prendo ad esempio la trattativa fasulla con Bee, si dava la cosa come per fatta, Berlusconi l'ha resa "credibile" investendo i famosi 90 mln, tutti sul carrozzone ma c'era un MA grossissimo, ci sono stati continui rinvii che però il mercato quasi entusiasmante (come cifre) aveva messo in secondo piano, arrivati ad agosto i tempi stringevano quindi si sono chiusi i rubinetti, il teatrino aveva tenuto benissimo e il mercato si concluse alla vecchia maniera.
> ...



Buone notizie io non ne vedo,sono sempre le solite da 2 mesi e dopo questo tempo ancora non sappiamo nemmeno chi c'è dietro a questa cordata , che se ne dica ancora sti nomi sicuri non sono usciti.
Più si va avanti e più mi pare tutta una messa in scena.
Tanto il 15 non succede niente e si inventeranno una nuova data scommetto quello che volete adesso.


----------



## Heaven (3 Giugno 2016)

Io rimango molto scettico. Le parole di Berlusconi (casualmente sotto elezioni) valgono 0 e la stampa non ne parla più di tanto. Inoltre sinceramente dopo il teatro dell'anno scorso con strette di mano in mondovisione..

Inoltre un'altra cosa mi sembra strana, considerato che con il calcio non è che si guadagni tantissimo, perché 7 ipotetici colossi cinesi dovrebbero investire in una sola squadra e poi dividersi i guadagni? Per loro, suddivisi per 7, questi ricavi dovrebbero essere noccioline.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno (al limite potrebbe esserci una proroga), giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Festa riporta il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.[/B]



Io preferirei un nuovo stadio piuttosto che ristrutturare San Siro, e poi se volessero bisogna che l'Inter sostenga le spese al 50% o che ne ne vada, o sbaglio?


----------



## Coripra (3 Giugno 2016)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> Siamo in campagna elettorale, deve dire tutto quello che può per lisciarsi l'elettorato. Dice "Vendo" e chi è favorevole alla venduta si bagna tutto, dice "Non so se..." o "ItalMilan" e chi non vuole i cinesi si ringalluzzisce (e a chi sogna la liberazione cala l'embolo).
> 
> Rimaniamo sui fatti, che al momento sono le notizie giornalistiche, quelle circostanziate che riportano fonti e ragionamenti logici. Senza questo filtro, ad ogni twitt, opinione o articoletto dal mondo "giornalistico" rischiamo la salute mentale.



Hai perfettamente ragione a parer mio: è il classico "cerchiobottismo" berlusconiano.
A questo punto inutile analizzare ogni singola dichiarazione (anche se io per primo sono qui a leggere tutto quello che scrivete ): le basi ci sono perchè si arrivi a conclusione, che questa avvenga non è certo al 100% per gli arcinoti motivi, ma ...
_(smetto per un attacco di scaramanzia acuta)_


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Coripra (3 Giugno 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io rimango molto scettico. Le parole di Berlusconi (casualmente sotto elezioni) valgono 0 e la stampa non ne parla più di tanto. Inoltre sinceramente dopo il teatro dell'anno scorso con strette di mano in mondovisione..
> 
> Inoltre un'altra cosa mi sembra strana, considerato che con il calcio non è che si guadagni tantissimo, perché 7 ipotetici colossi cinesi dovrebbero investire in una sola squadra e poi dividersi i guadagni? Per loro, suddivisi per 7, questi ricavi dovrebbero essere noccioline.



Mi sembra che i motivi siano stati ampiamente chiariti da altri utenti in maniera chiara in passato.
Se vai a spulciare indietro ne troverai a iosa.


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Buone notizie io non ne vedo,sono sempre le solite da 2 mesi e dopo questo tempo ancora non sappiamo nemmeno chi c'è dietro a questa cordata , che se ne dica ancora sti nomi sicuri non sono usciti.
> Più si va avanti e più mi pare tutta una messa in scena.
> Tanto il 15 non succede niente e si inventeranno una nuova data scommetto quello che volete adesso.



E cosa dovrebbe dire di diverso oltre "Vendo ai cinesi, passo la mano" per convincerti?
Ma poi convincerci di cosa, sono state tirare fuori delle date che pongono dei limiti e dei paletti alla trattativa, non hanno mica detto che si chiuderà, forse, entro la fine dell'estate.
Siamo, purtroppo, tutti sulla stessa barca che sta affondando (il Milan attuale) ed è il caso di cambiarla e salire su un'altra, purtroppo questa barca aveva parecchi buchi e stava entrando parecchia acqua in questi anni, il tentativo di Galliani (con il mercato ) di tappare questi buchi non è servito a molto, è difficile farlo quando usi dei cerotti..


----------



## danykz (3 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ci dovesse essere la cessione, penso più a calciatori funzionali al progetto che a nomi altisonanti



Però per sviluppare il brand in cina, servono anche i nomi altisonanti


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E cosa dovrebbe dire di diverso oltre "Vendo ai cinesi, passo la mano" per convincerti?
> Ma poi convincerci di cosa, sono state tirare fuori delle date che pongono dei limiti e dei paletti alla trattativa, non hanno mica detto che si chiuderà, forse, entro la fine dell'estate.
> Siamo, purtroppo, tutti sulla stessa barca che sta affondando (il Milan attuale) ed è il caso di cambiarla e salire su un'altra, purtroppo questa barca aveva parecchi buchi e stava entrando parecchia acqua in questi anni, il tentativo di Galliani (con il mercato ) di tappare questi buchi non è servito a molto, è difficile farlo quando usi dei cerotti..



Quello che voglio sentire è semplice: *Abbiamo ceduto il Milan ad un gruppo Cinese e il 15 giugno mettiamo le firme nero su bianco per il passaggio della società. *

E non tutti i teatrini che sento in giro.

Poi si dovrebbero inserire anche queste notizie di GDS : *Berlusconi ora tentenna: “Milan ai cinesi? Non so se riusciremo a concludere”*


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Oh my boy il 15 giugno non succede niente sicuro come l'acqua .



Bene , ci sentiamo verso il 25, ciao


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bene , ci sentiamo verso il 25, ciao



Il 25 di quale mese e anno ?


----------



## danykz (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Quello che voglio sentire è semplice: *Abbiamo ceduto il Milan ad un gruppo Cinese e il 15 giugno mettiamo le firme nero su bianco per il passaggio della società. *
> 
> E non tutti i teatrini che sento in giro.
> 
> Poi si dovrebbero inserire anche queste notizie di GDS : *Berlusconi ora tentenna: “Milan ai cinesi? Non so se riusciremo a concludere”*



Hai ragione, ma è FATTA, ormai hanno venduto, non ci sono possibilità diverse, abbi FIDUCIA! Sta solo dicendo le ultime cavolate della sua campagna elettorale!


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Il 25 di quale mese e anno ?



Più tardi puoi meglio è, mi considero in ferie per tutto il tempo 


Io e tutto il forum


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Quello che voglio sentire è semplice: *Abbiamo ceduto il Milan ad un gruppo Cinese e il 15 giugno mettiamo le firme nero su bianco per il passaggio della società. *
> 
> E non tutti i teatrini che sento in giro.
> 
> Poi si dovrebbero inserire anche queste notizie di GDS : *Berlusconi ora tentenna: “Milan ai cinesi? Non so se riusciremo a concludere”*



Se tu stessi attento sono le dichiarazioni di stamani e c'è già un post per quello


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Scusate ma io leggo un po' di cavolate...400 milioni per ammodernare San Siro?!..ma se l'Allianz Arena da nuovo è costata 350 milioni, l'Emirates poco meno di 400..
Ma dai su..spero le altre notizie siano più credibili...

Sinceramente io non capisco perché se è tutto CERTO Berlusconi continui a dire che non è sicuro...non ha senso


----------



## pablog1585 (3 Giugno 2016)

Nell'articolo completo addirittura cita come un elemento facente parte della cordata il governo cinese.... Quindi saremmo direttamente finanzati da uno stato??


----------



## ghettoprollo (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Quello che voglio sentire è semplice: *Abbiamo ceduto il Milan ad un gruppo Cinese e il 15 giugno mettiamo le firme nero su bianco per il passaggio della società. *



Sono le parole che aspettiamo tutti.



> Poi si dovrebbero inserire anche queste notizie di GDS : *Berlusconi ora tentenna: “Milan ai cinesi? Non so se riusciremo a concludere”*



E torniamo al discorso del cerchiobottismo (cit): la campagna elettorale porta anche a questo, rilasciare dichiarazioni altalenanti, per tenere viva l'opinione pubblica. Un giorno vende, l'altro non sa. E noi abbiamo di che parlare: Berlusconi.
In mezzo alla moltitudine di notiziole riusciamo a scorgere la cronaca di questa trattativa, riportata da giornalisti seri (perchè tali si sono dimostrati Campopiano e Festa) che verificano e ragionano su quello che scrivono, prima di farlo.

Lo scetticismo va bene, siamo rimasti scottati tutti, ma il pessimismo cosmico non porta beneficio alcuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No forse non vi è chiaro che superato il limite dell altro giorno il 15 succede perforza qualcosa !!!
> 
> O vende o non vende non c'è più scampo ... Se non vende paga le penali . Il 15 al tavolo con Galatioto si deve sedere PER CONTRATTO .



Non ci sono penali, sta storia delle penali non si è mai letta da nessuna parte tranne qui dentro


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono penali, sta storia delle penali non si è mai letta da nessuna parte tranne qui dentro



Non può lasciare la trattativa, ma non deve obbligatoriamente firmare il preliminare. Ora deve per forza andare avanti a trattare fino al 15, ma il 15 può decidere di non firmarlo il preliminare


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non può lasciare la trattativa, ma non deve obbligatoriamente firmare il preliminare. Ora deve per forza andare avanti a trattare fino al 15, ma il 15 può decidere di non firmarlo il preliminare



Appunto..qui ci si è inventati la favoletta che Silvio se dice NO dovrebbe pagare qualcosa..ma quando mai? Se il 15 fa una pernacchia ai cinesi non deve scucire nemmeno 1 centesimo


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Per onor di cronaca dovreste inserire anche questo post di GDS: *Berlusconi ora tentenna: “Milan ai cinesi? Non so se riusciremo a concludere”*
> Però se dobbiamo inserire solo le notizie che fanno comodo a noi allora alzo le mani.



Se tu non avessi i paraocchi l'avresti vista quella dichiarazione qua http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-interviene-ancora-radio-vt37238.html. La gazzetta ha solo estrapolato una frase da essa
E qua ci sono due interviste uscite la stessa mattina in cui dice le stesse cose con parole diverse http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-interviene-ancora-radio-vt37238-9.html#post971579

Mi sembra evidente che non viene pubblicato solo ciò che fa comodo


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Più tardi puoi meglio è, mi considero in ferie per tutto il tempo
> 
> 
> Io e tutto il forum



Se non ci sono io sarebbe noioso e ti mancherei molto


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno (al limite potrebbe esserci una proroga), giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Festa riporta il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.[/B]



.


----------



## clanton (3 Giugno 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io rimango molto scettico. Le parole di Berlusconi (casualmente sotto elezioni) valgono 0 e la stampa non ne parla più di tanto. Inoltre sinceramente dopo il teatro dell'anno scorso con strette di mano in mondovisione..
> 
> Inoltre un'altra cosa mi sembra strana, considerato che con il calcio non è che si guadagni tantissimo, perché 7 ipotetici colossi cinesi dovrebbero investire in una sola squadra e poi dividersi i guadagni? Per loro, suddivisi per 7, questi ricavi dovrebbero essere noccioline.



Dietro questi personaggi cinesi che l'input dello Stato che vuole investire in Europa nel calcio per svilupparlo in Cina dove vogliono diventare una potenza ed ambiscono alla Coppa del Mondo del 2030 !


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

*Bellinazzo:"I nomi della cordata cinese verranno svelati solo al termine della trattativa. Fininvest già li conosce e considera l'offerta ottima. La firma, però, spetterà a Berlusconi".*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I nomi della cordata cinese verranno svelati solo al termine della trattativa. Fininvest già li conosce e considera l'offerta ottima. La firma, però, spetterà a Berlusconi".*


In parole povere : sta ancora rompendo le balls...


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io leggo un po' di cavolate...400 milioni per ammodernare San Siro?!..ma se l'Allianz Arena da nuovo è costata 350 milioni, l'Emirates poco meno di 400..
> Ma dai su..spero le altre notizie siano più credibili...
> 
> Sinceramente io non capisco perché se è tutto CERTO Berlusconi continui a dire che non è sicuro...non ha senso


eccome se ha senso , x il voto deve accontentare tutti
il politichese va interpretato


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io leggo un po' di cavolate...400 milioni per ammodernare San Siro?!..ma se l'Allianz Arena da nuovo è costata 350 milioni, l'Emirates poco meno di 400..
> Ma dai su..spero le altre notizie siano più credibili...
> 
> Sinceramente io non capisco perché se è tutto CERTO Berlusconi continui a dire che non è sicuro...non ha senso



Perchè non deve passare come una semplice cessione ( della serie firma e si leva dalle balle ) ma vuol l'uscita trionfale : il supereroe che ,dopo aver passato al setaccio decine di acquirenti, spulciato centinaia di conti correnti, interrogato uno per uno gli interessati sulla volontà di investire abbondantemente e annualmente, dalla villa di arcore alza il pollice al cielo!!! L'uomo del monte ha detto si. E vorrà esser ringraziato pure!!! Lasciamogli l'ultimo momento di gloria. I dementi si assecondano. 
Se non dovesse firmare , per qualsiasi coup de théâtre, io la vedo molto molto molto male. Per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I nomi della cordata cinese verranno svelati solo al termine della trattativa. Fininvest già li conosce e considera l'offerta ottima. La firma, però, spetterà a Berlusconi".*


Ossequi al presidente Mega Galattico. Sia mai qualche penna scriva che lui non conta, perché lui conta eccome, anzi, dipende tutto da lui, dato che lui è profeta, vate e salvatore!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2016)

Riassumendo per i pessimisti,

Fininvest è entusiasta dell'offerta dei cinesi

Berlusconi, idem, parole sue è un fondo che può far concorrenza agli sceicchi, con più di un personaggio con ricchezze spropositate,
e addirittura società a partecipazione statale,
è soddisfatto dell'offerta e della futura governance,

*ma c'è un particolare fondamentale!!!!!*

Silvio pretende che i cinesi una volta acquistato il Milan *si impegnino per alcuni anni a investire per portare il Milan in cima al mondo*,

in caso contrario si accollerà lui l'onere di costruire *un Ital Milan a costo 0, con giovani primavera*!!!!!.

Ma veramente qui c'è ancora qualcuno che ne discute? adesso comprendo perchè sua Emittenza a preso per il naso per un ventennio gli Italioti...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Riassumendo per i pessimisti,
> 
> Fininvest è entusiasta dell'offerta dei cinesi
> 
> ...


Aggiungerei: per poi rivenderli alla prima grande offerta.. Perché, parliamoci chiaramente, almeno restassero poi sti giovani primavera.. Sappiamo bene che se non dovesse finire bene sta trattativa tempo 2 anni e donnarumma e romagnoli sono belli che impacchettati!


----------



## VonVittel (3 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Silvio pretende che i cinesi una volta acquistato il Milan *si impegnino per alcuni anni a investire per portare il Milan in cima al mondo*,
> 
> in caso contrario si accollerà lui l'onere di costruire *un Ital Milan a costo 0, con giovani primavera!!!!.*



No-sense più totale! Io pretendo che tu spenda tanto, ma proprio tanto; se non lo fai io non ti do nulla, ma comunque non son tenuto a cacciare una lira.
A Silvio conviene che la trattativa vada in porto...


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I nomi della cordata cinese verranno svelati solo al termine della trattativa. Fininvest già li conosce e considera l'offerta ottima. La firma, però, spetterà a Berlusconi".*



A parte qualche utente del forum, sono tutti allineati sulla trattativa.
Più che firma è la decisione che spetterà Silvio, ma ormai anche quella è stata già presa, si aspetta solamente il momento giusto per porre fine a questa vendita, Berlusconi non vuole fare la figura del Moratti di turno che appena ha potuto si è liberato dell'inter in quattro e quattr'otto, deve fare un'uscita plateale con stile e soprattutto per il bene del Milan e deve corrispondere anche ai tempi politici (speriamo in una deblacle).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei: per poi rivenderli alla prima grande offerta.. Perché, parliamoci chiaramente, almeno restassero poi sti giovani primavera.. Sappiamo bene che se non dovesse finire bene sta trattativa tempo 2 anni e donnarumma e romagnoli sono belli che impachettati!



Ma non è nemmeno quello il problema,

se Berlusconi non avesse intenzione di vendere non starebbe certo a incensare questi cinesi, direbbe che dovrebbe verificare, che non sarebbe sicuro del fondo, insomma non ne parlerebbe certo nei termini che sta utilizzando e soprattutto non si sbilancerebbero nemmeno Fininvest e gli altri personaggi che gli ruotano intorno.

La cessione è già stata concordata, punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma non è nemmeno quello il problema,
> 
> se Berlusconi non avesse intenzione di vendere non starebbe certo a incensare questi cinesi, direbbe che dovrebbe verificare, che non sarebbe sicuro del fondo, insomma non ne parlerebbe certo nei termini che sta utilizzando e soprattutto non si sbilancerebbero nemmeno Fininvest e gli altri personaggi che gli ruotano intorno.
> 
> La cessione è già stata concordata, punto.



Certo che sia così e non capisco perchè non ci si arrivi a quest'ovvia conclusione....


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I nomi della cordata cinese verranno svelati solo al termine della trattativa. Fininvest già li conosce e considera l'offerta ottima. La firma, però, spetterà a Berlusconi".*



.


----------



## aridateceverza (3 Giugno 2016)

Che fogna d'uomo. Inesprimibile è il disprezzo che provo verso 'sto triste, losco e patologico figuro.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I nomi della cordata cinese verranno svelati solo al termine della trattativa. Fininvest già li conosce e considera l'offerta ottima. La firma, però, spetterà a Berlusconi".*



Ma se perfino Berlusconi ha detto che conosce i nomi della cordata e gli hanno fatto un ottima impressione,ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## daframax (3 Giugno 2016)

Per fortuna da stasera alla mezzanotte scatta il silenzio elettorale, non tanto per le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (che esprime lo stesso concetto da giorni parafrasando sé stesso), ma per come vengono interpretate da tutti coloro che da un sano (e condivisibile) scetticismo si sono trasformati nei predicatori del "Te l'avevo detto, haha".

Già è difficile sopportare la società, i becchini della carta stampata e quest'attesa snervante.
Un po' di silenzio non farà male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma se perfino Berlusconi ha detto che conosce i nomi della cordata e gli hanno fatto un ottima impressione,ma di che stiamo parlando?



Penso intendesse che verranno svelati a noi popolino ignorante.


----------



## TheZio (3 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Riassumendo per i pessimisti,
> 
> Fininvest è entusiasta dell'offerta dei cinesi
> 
> ...



Mettiamo il maledetto caso che accada la soluzione B (come Berlusconi o anche serie B) ma vi immaginate che delirio potrebbe saltarne fuori??
Cioè passeremo da Evergrande, Li e Ma a Pavoloso e Ranocchio.. Il berlusca ed il condor non durerebbero un minuto.. Sarebbe la volta buona che qualcuno va a mettere a ferro e fuoco Casa Milan..
Dai onestamente, con un fatturato in decrescita costante, un parco giocatori scarno di elementi di qualità da poter rivendere e ricavarci plusvalenze, un gruppo dirigente allo sbando e in perenne diatriba, una società che è ormai diventata inutile per l'ottenimento dei diritti tv (leggasi cessione Premium), una carriera politica, permettetemi, ormai giunta al termine (ricordiamoci che ne ha 80 il vecchio).. 
Cioè io dico, ok aspettiamo fino all'ultimo che non si sa mai, ma se devo utilizzare un minimo di logica tutto mi porta a pensare che il Nano levi le tende..


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Giugno 2016)

Se la trattativa c'è (e per esserci c'è) al 99% si chiude. Non si può, durante la fase delle trattative, romperle in maniera ingiustificata. Credo che sia questo il tipo di "penale" che non è altro che responsabilità precontrattuale di cui parlava Campopiano. Poi se aggiungiamo che a lui non conviene portare avanti l'Itallatrina Milan che significherebbe lotta per la salvezza e debiti a mai finire state tranquilli che alla fine venderà.
Ci stiamo concentrando tantissimo sul Berlusconi politico, cosa che ci può stare, perchè è soprattutto nelle vesti di politico che si presenta alla stampa e a noi. Ma stiamo trascurando un altro aspetto: il Berlusconi imprenditore. Quel Berlusconi sicuramente vuole vendere e a meno che sti cinesi non si rivelino dei pezzenti venderà


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che sia così e non capisco perchè non ci si arrivi a quest'ovvia conclusione....



Certo che sia così.
Ovvia conclusione.

Non avete fatto i conti con la demenza senile del nano.
Purtroppo i figli ancora non lo hanno interdetto per incapacità di intendere e volere.

Bisogna fare i conti.....


----------



## anakyn101 (3 Giugno 2016)

aridateceverza ha scritto:


> Che fogna d'uomo. Inesprimibile è il disprezzo che provo verso 'sto triste, losco e patologico figuro.



E' un megalomane certificato.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I nomi della cordata cinese verranno svelati solo al termine della trattativa. Fininvest già li conosce e considera l'offerta ottima. La firma, però, spetterà a Berlusconi".*





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Certo che sia così.
> Ovvia conclusione.
> 
> Non avete fatto i conti con la demenza senile del nano.
> ...



ALT, il demente come lo chiamate, è più furbo di tutti noi, a volte può sbandare per questioni di età, ma se si tratta di soldi è molto più sveglio di me che ne ho 35.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non può lasciare la trattativa, ma non deve obbligatoriamente firmare il preliminare. Ora deve per forza andare avanti a trattare fino al 15, ma il 15 può decidere di non firmarlo il preliminare



si ma questo punto va sottolineato bene perchè è fondamentale...qui alcuni credono che ormai il più è fatto perchè superato questa fase intermedia del si/no....ma non vuol dire nulla....puo saltare tutto il 15 senza penali

quindi se va in porto o se salta non dipende da questo periodo finestra a quanto pare superato


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno (al limite potrebbe esserci una proroga), giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Festa riporta il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.[/B]



alla fine resto calmissimo, fra 10 giorni molto probabilmente la mia avventura col milan si chiuderà definitivamente, quindi non mi pongo troppi problemi.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Giugno 2016)

Mentre il nano soffre con i suoi problemi di bipolarismo l'Inter zitta zitta lunedì è alle firme...in quattro e quattr'otto ed in silenzio............grazie Silvio.........


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Festa sul suo blog ha anche scritto che l'ultima intervista di SB ("non so se concludiamo") non è affatto piaciuta in Asia.
Questo è davvero capace di far saltare tutto, soprattutto considerando che ci ha già provato con il video di Facebook (strappo probabilmente ricucito da Galatioto e Marina) e ci sono altre piazze appetitose (Roma, Firenze) con dirigenti meno bipolari (vedi Inter-Suning conclusa senza alcuna fatica).
Io inizio a temere il teatrino.. Un conto se queste parole le avesse scritto Bellinazzo ma Festa in questa trattativa è sempre stata sul pezzo... Aiuto..


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Comunque Festa sul suo blog ha anche scritto che l'ultima intervista di SB ("non so se concludiamo") non è affatto piaciuta in Asia.
> Questo è davvero capace di far saltare tutto, soprattutto considerando che ci ha già provato con il video di Facebook (strappo probabilmente ricucito da Galatioto e Marina) e ci sono altre piazze appetitose (Roma, Firenze) con dirigenti meno bipolari (vedi Inter-Suning conclusa senza alcuna fatica).
> Io inizio a temere il teatrino.. Un conto se queste parole le avesse scritto Bellinazzo ma Festa in questa trattativa è sempre stata sul pezzo... Aiuto..



Aveva detto anche che cercava un imprenditore italiano poco prima che Fininvest comunicasse la trattativa in esclusiva.

A proposito di teatrino: notare che l'anno scorso, dopo che era stato firmato una trattativa in esclusiva con Bee, quasi tutti gli organi d'informazione, e Berlusconi stesso, parlavano della vicenda come un accordo già fatto e concluso.

Oggi è tutto diverso.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

*Il Sole 24 ore: Le parole di Berlusconi sono giunte in Asia e non sono piaciute agli investitori cinesi.*


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

daframax ha scritto:


> Per fortuna da stasera alla mezzanotte scatta il silenzio elettorale, non tanto per le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (che esprime lo stesso concetto da giorni parafrasando sé stesso), ma per come vengono interpretate da tutti coloro che da un sano (e condivisibile) scetticismo si sono trasformati nei predicatori del "Te l'avevo detto, haha".
> 
> Già è difficile sopportare la società, i becchini della carta stampata e quest'attesa snervante.
> Un po' di silenzio non farà male.



.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 ore: Le parole di Berlusconi sono giunte in Asia e non sono piaciute agli investitori cinesi.*



Dai, aspettate ancora qualche giorno e questo vecchio con l'alzheimer non conterà quasi più nulla.


----------



## naliM77 (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 ore: Le parole di Berlusconi sono giunte in Asia e non sono piaciute agli investitori cinesi.*



A quest'ora in Cina stanno dormendo eheheh, quindi chi gliel'ha comunicato a quelli del Sole24ore?  faccio notare poi che questi interlocutori sono ancora segreti ai giornalisti...se tizio scrive che i cinesi se la sono presa alle 3 di notte ora di Pechino, ci dica anche chi gli ha telefonato per dirglielo, così anche noi conosceremo i nomi degli imprenditori.


Detto questo io starei più che tranquillo. Gli imprenditori cinesi, hanno dovuto creare un fondo ad hoc, servono i tempi tecnici per farlo, bisogna buttare giù il conrtatto ecc ecc ecco perchè la dead-line era giovedì, visto che Berlusconi ha detto che andava bene, gli investitori hanno iniziato comunque determinate procedure.

Riguardo il discorso "stadio" chi dice che 400 milioni per mercato e stadio siano pochi, faccio notare nessuno caccia soldi cash per costruire qualcosa, per quello esistono le banche che prestano con mutui e poi i mutui vengono pagati in 15/20 anni in base alle proiezioni che si fanno.

Sul silenzio elettorale che scatterà a mezzanotte non ci credo proprio. Ma secondo voi, se dovesse arrivare una delegazione della Cina, o se Fininvest dovesse uscire con un comunicato domani secondo il quale entro 10 giorni si chiuderà, secondo voi Berlusconi non verrebbe intervistato?ehehehehe

Dai su di Berlusconi si parlerà anche in silenzio elettorale, o volete farmi credere che non lo nominerete nelle prossime 48ore?

Siate ottimisti su.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Giugno 2016)

C'è un clima di alta, altissima tensione insomma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 ore: Le parole di Berlusconi sono giunte in Asia e non sono piaciute agli investitori cinesi.*



Ma smettiamola ... ma l'ha detto come per dire " non so se chiuderemo o no " per lasciare sempre il solito dubbio dovuto alle elezioni ... che paletti giornalai.. 

UNO non c'è nessun dubbio del nano 
DUE non c'è nessuna arrabbiatura dei cinesi 

Smettiamola di farci del male da soli .. 10 giorni e poi o la vita e la rinascita o la morte .


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2016)

ma secondo voi il 15 o 20 ci sarà davvero la parola fine (in un senso o in un altro) o è possibile che si inventino qualcosa...perche se dicono tipo "esclusiva prolungata di15 gg" o cose cosi per me è finita...ora mi sono rotto veramente


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi il 15 o 20 ci sarà davvero la parola fine (in un senso o in un altro) o è possibile che si inventino qualcosa...perche se dicono tipo "esclusiva prolungata di15 gg" o cose cosi per me è finita...ora mi sono rotto veramente



Penso si chiuda comunque.

Anche perchè verso l'8/10 Luglio comincia il ritiro e saremmo in netto ritardo (visto che non avremmo ancora l'allenatore...ovviamente in caso di cessione).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola ... ma l'ha detto come per dire " non so se chiuderemo o no " per lasciare sempre il solito dubbio dovuto alle elezioni ... che paletti giornalai..
> 
> UNO non c'è nessun dubbio del nano
> DUE non c'è nessuna arrabbiatura dei cinesi
> ...



Se i cinesi non hanno mandato tutto in vacca dopo il video su FB, figuriamoci come possono reagire dopo le ultime risibili dichiarazioni...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2016)

*Carlo Festa. Nel caso di costruzione di un nuovo stadio, verrebbe chiamato Berlusconi Stadium. Il progetto sarebbe stato presentato a Fininvest da Nicholas Gancikoff.*


----------



## naliM77 (3 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi il 15 o 20 ci sarà davvero la parola fine (in un senso o in un altro) o è possibile che si inventino qualcosa...perche se dicono tipo "esclusiva prolungata di15 gg" o cose cosi per me è finita...ora mi sono rotto veramente



Si va al prolungamento del 20, solo se Berlusconi ne avrà bisogno per fino mediatico-elettorali. Se non ci fossero state le elezioni, anzichè firmare l'esclusiva, si sarebbe firmato il preliminare.

Che senso ha fare un'esclusiva "gratuita", nel senso senza penali per chi vende e senza costi per l'acquirente (l'esclusiva è un diritto che di solito si acquista pagando)? Perchè l'esclusiva obbliga chi vende a non trattare con altri, ma obbliga anche chi acquista a sbrigarsi perchè vietando al venditore di trattare, gli si impedisce anche di cautelarsi con altre trattative nel caso chi dovesse acquistare volesse tirarsi indietro. A me questa esclusiva mi sa solo di brodo allungato a fini elettorali. Già dal giorno dopo la firma dell'esclusiva Galatioto disse che era ottimista sul fatto che si sarebbe chiuso entro il 15, al massimo entro il 20 (il 19 ci sono i ballottaggi)


----------



## malos (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 ore: Le parole di Berlusconi sono giunte in Asia e non sono piaciute agli investitori cinesi.*



Ma per piacere queste sono castronate, figuriamoci se i cinesi non sanno con chi hanno a che fare e che il tizio è in campagna elettorale. Per allungare il brodo giornalistico fanno supposizioni azzardate. Poi vorrei capire secondo Festa a chi non sono piaciute le dichiarazioni visto che tengono dall'inizio tutti uno stretto riserbo e non hanno canali per gli spifferi.


----------



## naliM77 (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se i cinesi non hanno mandato tutto in vacca dopo il video su FB, figuriamoci come possono reagire dopo le ultime risibili dichiarazioni...



Adesso in Cina sono le 3 di notte. Secondo voi, in Cina, quindi, uno degli investitori ha letto i giornali a ora di cena, ha mangiato, ha fatto fiki-fiki con la moglie, si è addormentato, poi alle 2.30 di notte si è svegliato per chiamare Festa e dirgli "siamo arrabiati perchè Berlusconi ha detto che forse non chiude"? Dai...


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa. Nel caso di costruzione di un nuovo stadio, verrebbe chiamato Berlusconi Stadium. Il progetto sarebbe stato presentato a Fininvest da Nicholas Gancikoff.*









Per favore no, ma che pagliacciata sarebbe?


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan. Il 2 giugno, data entro la quale Berlusconi avrebbe potuto ritirarsi dalla trattativa, è ormai alle spalle. Si va avanti. E la trattativa in esclusiva proseguirà fino al prossimo 15 giugno (al limite potrebbe esserci una proroga), giorno in cui si dovrebbe arrivare alla cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario per due anni. Al termine dei due anni, poi, i cinesi acquisteranno anche il restante 30%. E' un'operazione da 740 milioni di euro totali. Berlusconi chiede garanzie, ovvero investimenti negli anni che permettano al Milan di tornare competitivo. Si lavora ai contratti definitivi ed alla futura governance del Milan. Arrivano conferme sul nome di Gancikoff, il quale dovrebbe ricoprire la carica di futuro AD mentre Galatioto entrerà nel CDA. Le società interessate ad acquistare il Milan sono sette, e confluiranno in in unico fondo. Berlusconi ha confermato che si tratta di singoli soggetti molto ricchi. Sono stati individuati i nomi che possano riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. Il duo del Siviglia: Emery e Monchi. Ma Simeone e Garcia sono ancora in gioco. I cinesi sono pronti a stanziare 300 milioni di euro per mercato e merchandising ed altri 400 milioni per lo stadio.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Festa riporta il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.[/B]



Mi sembra che ci sia un allineamento delle fonti sui tempi della negoziazione. Nell'accordo quadro del 10 maggio le parti avevano programmato per un tempo di cinque settimane la due diligence contrattuale, la definizione dei contenuti del contratto di trasferimento quote, regolamento della governance e composizione del nuovo consiglio amministrativo. Al termine di questo periodo, posto sotto suggello di esclusiva, sarebbe stata definita la data per la sottoscrizione dell'impegno preliminare, propedeutico alla fase del passaggio incrociato di quote e fondi, che segnerà in modo definitivo la conclusione della operazione. Attendiamo l'evoluzione degli eventi per come concepita dalle parti, vi sarà il tempo per concentrarsi sul resto (allenatore e mercato). Pazienza e fiducia, come sempre.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Dai ragazzi, siate seri.. Le trattative non si saltano mica perchè berlusconi non è certo di chiudere o non ha garanzie future.... Che poi i cronisti tendino a spettacolizzare le cose è assodato.... Calma e pazienza fino al 15/20giugno...


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Penso si chiuda comunque.
> 
> Anche perchè verso l'8/10 Luglio comincia il ritiro e saremmo in netto ritardo (visto che non avremmo ancora l'allenatore...ovviamente in caso di cessione).



Concordo.. Se entro il 20 non c'è qualcosa di certo il rischio teatrino è elevatissimo, almeno che non siano solo tempi tecnici anticipati da un comunicato condiviso con Galatioto (l'unica nostra certezza ahimè)


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> A quest'ora in Cina stanno dormendo eheheh, quindi chi gliel'ha comunicato a quelli del Sole24ore?  faccio notare poi che questi interlocutori sono ancora segreti ai giornalisti...se tizio scrive che i cinesi se la sono presa alle 3 di notte ora di Pechino, ci dica anche chi gli ha telefonato per dirglielo, così anche noi conosceremo i nomi degli imprenditori.
> 
> 
> Detto questo io starei più che tranquillo. Gli imprenditori cinesi, hanno dovuto creare un fondo ad hoc, servono i tempi tecnici per farlo, bisogna buttare giù il conrtatto ecc ecc ecco perchè la dead-line era giovedì, visto che Berlusconi ha detto che andava bene, gli investitori hanno iniziato comunque determinate procedure.
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola ... ma l'ha detto come per dire " non so se chiuderemo o no " per lasciare sempre il solito dubbio dovuto alle elezioni ... che paletti giornalai..
> 
> UNO non c'è nessun dubbio del nano
> DUE non c'è nessuna arrabbiatura dei cinesi
> ...





malos ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere queste sono castronate, figuriamoci se i cinesi non sanno con chi hanno a che fare e che il tizio è in campagna elettorale. Per allungare il brodo giornalistico fanno supposizioni azzardate. Poi vorrei capire secondo Festa a chi non sono piaciute le dichiarazioni visto che tengono dall'inizio tutti uno stretto riserbo e non hanno canali per gli spifferi.





naliM77 ha scritto:


> Adesso in Cina sono le 3 di notte. Secondo voi, in Cina, quindi, uno degli investitori ha letto i giornali a ora di cena, ha mangiato, ha fatto fiki-fiki con la moglie, si è addormentato, poi alle 2.30 di notte si è svegliato per chiamare Festa e dirgli "siamo arrabiati perchè Berlusconi ha detto che forse non chiude"? Dai...



Raga io mi sono limitato a postare una notizia, non è mica colpa mia , comunque non possiamo solo considerare ciò che ci piace e ci conviene. Cerchiamo di essere realisti e meno faziosi del possibile. Detto questo concordo sul discorso che in Cina è notte fonda ergo anche a me sembra difficile che siano arrivate da lì questi risentimenti, ma ricordo che ci sono Galatioto e Gancikoff che operano per loro. Magari hanno saputo di queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga io mi sono limitato a postare una notizia, non è mica colpa mia , comunque non possiamo solo considerare ciò che ci piace e ci conviene. Cerchiamo di essere realisti e meno faziosi del possibile. Detto questo concordo sul discorso che in Cina è notte fonda ergo anche a me sembra difficile che siano arrivate da lì questi risentimenti, ma ricordo che ci sono Galatioto e Gancikoff che operano per loro. Magari hanno saputo di queste dichiarazioni.



Si sa che Festa è affidabile solo quando dice una cosa positiva, dovresti saperlo


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si sa che Festa è affidabile solo quando dice una cosa positiva, dovresti saperlo



Già  Comunque sulle varie emittenti televisive parlano di un Berlusconi che sta praticamente pianificando la scappatoia, e ha cominciato a seminare con quelle frasi. Io sinceramente non posso credere che dopo tutto sto casino se ne esca con un: non hanno dato le dovute garanzie. Mi sembra da folli!!! 
Ma con il nano tutto può succedere, prevedo lunedì isterismi di massa e depressione totale.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già  Comunque sulle varie emittenti televisive parlano di un Berlusconi che sta praticamente pianificando la scappatoia, e ha cominciato a seminare con quelle frasi. Io sinceramente non posso credere che dopo tutto sto casino se ne esca con un: non hanno dato le dovute garanzie. Mi sembra da folli!!!
> Ma con il nano tutto può succedere, prevedo lunedì isterismi di massa e depressione totale.



Come se fosse la prima volta che in caso se ne esce così...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 ore: Le parole di Berlusconi sono giunte in Asia e non sono piaciute agli investitori cinesi.*



E che ha detto di male? ha semplicemente detto:" non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari per riportare il Milan protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo", di che si devono irritare?  meno male che mo BErlusconi sta zitto fino a lunedi cosi questi giornali ecc la smettono di parlare senza sapere.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2016)

sta zitto sulle votazioni ma di milan puo parlare tranquillamente

credo


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E che ha detto di male? ha semplicemente detto:" non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari per riportare il Milan protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo", di che si devono irritare?  meno male che mo BErlusconi sta zitto fino a lunedi cosi questi giornali ecc la smettono di parlare senza sapere.


Proprio così. L'enfasi di quel "in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo" trasuda di retorica da campagna elettorale. Dichiarazione a tono con il contesto in cui è stata pronunciata. Le parole sono importanti, ma occorre attenersi alla sostanza degli eventi per come si stanno svolgendo da settimane. I cinesi dovrebbero saperlo, anzi lo sanno.


----------



## robs91 (3 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E che ha detto di male? ha semplicemente detto:" non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari per riportare il Milan protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo", di che si devono irritare?  meno male che mo BErlusconi sta zitto fino a lunedi cosi questi giornali ecc la smettono di parlare senza sapere.



Ma cosa devono rispondere?Tu venditore non puoi imporre al compratore di investire determinate somme sul calciomercato quando sarà proprietario.Quella del nano è solo una scusa per non vendere.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 ore: Le parole di Berlusconi sono giunte in Asia e non sono piaciute agli investitori cinesi.*



Se non è saltato per il video di facebook non salta più.


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

'Sta cosa che i cinesi si sono arrabbiati fa il paio con le sparate: "Berlusconi è indeciso, non vuole vendere".
Per il resto concordo con quello che dice [MENTION=2707]naliM77[/MENTION]


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Su twitter c'è il Montanari di Milano Finanza che afferma che tra i compratori c'è anche Kweichow Moutai Company, un'azienda statale che produce liquori con capitalizzazione di quasi 50mld di $. E ha anche confermato la presenza di Robin Lì ed Evergrande


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Su twitter c'è il Montanari di Milano Finanza che afferma che tra i compratori c'è anche Kweichow Moutai Company, un'azienda statale che produce liquori con capitalizzazione di quasi 50mld di $. E ha anche confermato la presenza di Robin Lì ed Evergrande



Beh lui fino a due settimane fa era molto scettico, ricordo un tweet in cui scriveva che B. Non voleva assolutamente vendere.. Ora mancano solo Sky e Serafini..&#55358;&#56595;


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Su twitter c'è il Montanari di Milano Finanza che afferma che tra i compratori c'è anche Kweichow Moutai Company, un'azienda statale che produce liquori con capitalizzazione di quasi 50mld di $. E ha anche confermato la presenza di Robin Lì ed Evergrande



Montanari non sa un bel niente, cambia idea ogni giorno sulla cessione del Milan.


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Su twitter c'è il Montanari di Milano Finanza che afferma che tra i compratori c'è anche Kweichow Moutai Company, un'azienda statale che produce liquori con capitalizzazione di quasi 50mld di $. E ha anche confermato la presenza di Robin Lì ed Evergrande



Questa dovrebbe essere una di quelle 2-3 società che ancora non si conoscono?


----------



## wfiesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Se non è saltato per il video di facebook non salta più.



Ne siamo.sicuri, il.Berlusconi sta tirando troppo la corda, e sti cinesi che vogliono spendere UN MILIARDO DI EURO prima o poi si romperanno di sentire sto vecchio malato spalare melma su di loro... ogni giorno che passa la situazione peggiora... ahimè non ci sarà cessione


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga io mi sono limitato a postare una notizia, non è mica colpa mia , comunque non possiamo solo considerare ciò che ci piace e ci conviene. Cerchiamo di essere realisti e meno faziosi del possibile. Detto questo concordo sul discorso che in Cina è notte fonda ergo anche a me sembra difficile che siano arrivate da lì questi risentimenti, ma ricordo che ci sono Galatioto e Gancikoff che operano per loro. Magari hanno saputo di queste dichiarazioni.



Ma a Milano ci sono Galatioto e Gangikoff?
Possibile che non ci sia nemmeno uno scatto?
Vorrei davvero capire, dando per scontato che la trattativa sia reale, come stanno andando avanti le contrattazioni..
Per chi è più esperto (es. casnop), in questi casi parlano solo gli avvocati, comunicando con PEC o videoconferenza? Campopiano parla di trattative contrattuali e commerciali ma concretamente che vuol dire? Galatioto ormai il suo l'ha fatto presentando l'offerta oppure lavora h24 con Cannatelli e Pellegrino sul contratto?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh lui fino a due settimane fa era molto scettico, ricordo un tweet in cui scriveva che B. Non voleva assolutamente vendere.. Ora mancano solo Sky *e Serafini*..��



Nel suo ultimo editoriale Serafini a iniziato ad ammettere la possibilità della vendita,
ovviamente tra mille incognite, come se ci acquistassero i cinesi del Pavia


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh lui fino a due settimane fa era molto scettico, ricordo un tweet in cui scriveva che B. Non voleva assolutamente vendere.. Ora mancano solo Sky e Serafini..��



A Montanari risultava che Berlusconi non voleva vendere, ad oggi continua a scrivere che non sa se Berlusconi vuole vendere (lui, non Fininvest).
Lui comunque una settimana fa o giù di lì ha dato la notizia del CdA Fininvest (dove parlarono anche dell'offerta dei cinesi), che non risultava neanche a Campopiano


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

Comunque il presidente di tale Kweichow Moutai è Yuan Renguo, membro del partito comunista cinese


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Su twitter c'è il Montanari di Milano Finanza che afferma che tra i compratori c'è anche *Kweichow Moutai Company*, un'azienda statale che produce liquori con capitalizzazione di quasi 50mld di $. E ha anche confermato la presenza di Robin Lì ed Evergrande



Mio dio.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A Montanari risultava che Berlusconi non voleva vendere, ad oggi continua a scrivere che non sa se Berlusconi vuole vendere (lui, non Fininvest).
> Lui comunque una settimana fa o giù di lì ha dato la notizia del CdA Fininvest (dove parlarono anche dell'offerta dei cinesi), che non risultava neanche a Campopiano



Ha detto che la trattativa è reale, però non sa cosa vuol fare il nano, insomma pare e dico pare, si stia convincendo anche lui 
Se fosse vera questa indiscrezione una sbronza con questo liquore non ce la toglie nessuno.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mio dio.



???


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> ???



Questi sono controllati direttamente dallo Stato Cinese, e qui tornerebbe anche il discorso delle aziende a partecipazione statale. 
Fatturato mostruoso.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Comunque a Campopiano non risulta la presenza di questa azienda. Peccato.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questi sono controllati direttamente dallo Stato Cinese, e qui tornerebbe anche il discorso delle aziende a partecipazione statale.
> Fatturato mostruoso.



Bella roba 

Altro che suning


----------



## danjr (3 Giugno 2016)

Suma ha parlato in modo strano su topcalcio, sembra esser stato catechizzato: Mentre tutti rimarcavano il passo indietro di oggi di Berlusconi, lui ha detto che non c'è stato alcun passo indietro e ha tentato di spiegare che più o meno le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi seguono la stessa linea da qualche tempo.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Giugno 2016)

giornata da incubo terminata, finalmente per 48 ore non sentiremo parlare il fallito di arcore, nel frattempo il topic dove annuncio la vendita delle prime pagine di gazza, forza milan del passato, ecc.. , lo piazzerò lunedi dopo l'annuncio dell'italmilan


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> giornata da incubo terminata, finalmente per 48 ore non sentiremo parlare il fallito di arcore, *nel frattempo il topic dove annuncio la vendita delle prime pagine di gazza, forza milan del passato, ecc.. , lo piazzerò lunedi dopo l'annuncio dell'italmilan*



eh ?

cmq concordo, finalmente finisce sta farsa elettorale, vediamo in base al risultato di domenica, che dichiarazioni rilascerà.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Il demente ha parlato ancora e ha fatto altri danni, pure gravi stavolta


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Il demente ha parlato ancora e ha fatto altri danni, pure gravi stavolta



Tipo??


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

Parlatene qui:

http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...i-dovrei-dargli-milan-vt37265.html#post972197


----------



## siioca (3 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Il demente ha parlato ancora e ha fatto altri danni, pure gravi stavolta



Stavolta ha fatto danni sul serio,cioè ha detto che i Cinesi comunisti ai tempi della carestia mangiavano i bambini ed io dovrei dargli il Milan? Questo non ci sta con la testa.


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

Ha piazzato la zampata al fotofinish, ciao Sal e addio cinesi. Sto giro questi se ne vanno sul serio..


----------



## Black (3 Giugno 2016)

queste dichiarazioni sono gravissime in ottica cessione


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

Direi che è andata, prima l'intervista di stamattina ora questa cafonata.
Probabilmente l'ok di ieri non è arrivato, infatti lo standard delle sue dichiarazioni è cambiato.
Ricucire sto giro sarà difficilissimo, perché mai i cinesi dovrebbe importare questo brand quando il presidente sputa sulla loro nazione?


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Direi che è andata, prima l'intervista di stamattina ora questa cafonata.
> Probabilmente l'ok di ieri non è arrivato, infatti lo standard delle sue dichiarazioni è cambiato.
> Ricucire sto giro sarà difficilissimo, perché mai i cinesi dovrebbe importare questo brand quando il presidente sputa sulla loro nazione?



Sè vabbè Campopiano ha chiaramente detto che tutto sta procedendo e sappiamo della sua credibilità sulla trattativa.


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Direi che è andata, prima l'intervista di stamattina ora questa cafonata.
> Probabilmente l'ok di ieri non è arrivato, infatti lo standard delle sue dichiarazioni è cambiato.
> Ricucire sto giro sarà difficilissimo, perché mai i cinesi dovrebbe importare questo brand quando il presidente sputa sulla loro nazione?


Ha detto delle cose gravissime, credo anch'io che a 'sto punto salterà tutto.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ha detto delle cose gravissime, credo anch'io che a 'sto punto salterà tutto.



La trattativa la porta avanti Fininvest, che fino ad ora se ne è infischiata delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (il noto video di Facebook era stato fatto all'oscuro di Fininvest).


----------



## Black (3 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> La trattativa la porta avanti Fininvest, che fino ad ora se ne è infischiata delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (il noto video di Facebook era stato fatto all'oscuro di Fininvest).



vero che la trattativa la sta facendo Fininvest, ci sono cifre da capogiro in ballo e in teoria non dovrebbe saltare tutto per le dichiarazioni di un vecchio rimbambito. Peccato però che il vecchietto è proprio quello che deve dare l'ok, e se io fossi nei cinesi mi girerebbero parecchio i cosiddetti e i miei soldi andrei a metterli altrove. Altro che Berlusconi Stadium....


----------



## de sica (3 Giugno 2016)

Comunque aldila di tutto, non si può vivere così. Ve lo dico per il vostro bene: uscite e svagatevi. Non si può ogni giorno leggere i deliri e le crisi isteriche da tifosetto con il ciclo. Sappiamo come fa il nano in propaganda elettorale, e voi pensate che la trattativa sia terminata dopo questa affermazione? Ok.


----------



## medjai (3 Giugno 2016)

Veramente sono diventato pessimista. Perche si, ha parlato un pazzo e questo in ottica cesione non dovrebbe fare niente, perche Fininvest vuole assolutamente vendere e possono convincere Berlusconi. Ma ha insultato a tutta una nazione. Capisco se ora i cinesi non vogliono negoziare più.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque aldila di tutto, non si può vivere così. Ve lo dico per il vostro bene: uscite e svagatevi. Non si può ogni giorno leggere i deliri e le crisi isteriche da tifosetto con il ciclo. Sappiamo come fa il nano in propaganda elettorale, e voi pensate che la trattativa sia terminata dopo questa affermazione? Ok.



Qua quoto.

Se nella vostra vita il principale problema al momento è il futuro del Milan, vi invidio un sacco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

Questa è troppo grave. Ci ha uccisi.


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2016)

piano B
adios


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2016)

Se salta dobbiamo farci sentire ragazzi!! 
Tutti a Arcore con le spranghe


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

Forza e coraggio gente , non credo che un affare da 1 miliardo di euro non vada in porto per le parole di un 80enne pazzoide .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Giugno 2016)

Se vende bene, altrimenti continuerò a fregarmene del loro "Milan" come ho fatto in questi 2-3 anni finchè non affondano del tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

*BOMBA A MANO da Milano Finanza : Uno dei componenti della cordata in via di acquisto del Milan sarebbe il colosso Kweichow Moutai, un’impresa controllata dal Governo di Pechino e specializzata nella produzione di bevande alcoliche e liquori.*


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Giugno 2016)

L'unica cosa che bisognerebbe fare con questo essere immondo è una damnatio memoriae. Mai più il nome del Milan associato a Berlusconi, mai più.


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque aldila di tutto, non si può vivere così. Ve lo dico per il vostro bene: uscite e svagatevi. Non si può ogni giorno leggere i deliri e le crisi isteriche da tifosetto con il ciclo. Sappiamo come fa il nano in propaganda elettorale, e voi pensate che la trattativa sia terminata dopo questa affermazione? Ok.



Voglio godermi lo spettacolo, a questo punto: lui che chiama Marina, Cannatelli, Confalonieri, Franzosi, Xi Jinping, Sal Galatioto e Russ Granik, Virginia Ripa di Meana e Beppe Masoni, Carlo e Filippo Chiomenti, Banca Lazard e Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, annunciando gioioso che il lavoro di almeno duecento professionisti in tre continenti diversi in sette mesi, del valore non inferiore a cinquanta milioni di euro di compensi, è destinato nel nulla. Dopo di che far scucire a Marina novanta milioni di euro per pagare i debiti di bilancio che ad oggi non consentirebbero al Milan di iscriversi alla serie A, e spiegare poi come una società in patrimonio netto negativo da un paio di esercizi, con costi pari ormai ai ricavi, possa evitare entro diciotto mesi l'autodichiarazione di fallimento che incarnerà il sogno bagnato di Forchielli, quello di un Milan che ricomincia poi dall'Interregionale lombarda. Uno spettacolo imperdibile. Non me lo perderei davvero per nulla al mondo, ma forse me lo perdo: da pochi minuti è pausa di riflessione. Silenzio.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *BOMBA A MANO da Milano Finanza : Uno dei componenti della cordata in via di acquisto del Milan sarebbe il colosso Kweichow Moutai, un’impresa controllata dal Governo di Pechino e specializzata nella produzione di bevande alcoliche e liquori.*



Già postata prima, ma repetita iuvant.

Comunque a Campopiano non risulta.


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *BOMBA A MANO da Milano Finanza : Uno dei componenti della cordata in via di acquisto del Milan sarebbe il colosso Kweichow Moutai, un’impresa controllata dal Governo di Pechino e specializzata nella produzione di bevande alcoliche e liquori.*



Ah.. Tutto chiaro ora.
Semplicemente Silvio ha semplicemente ricevuto una fornitura di una cassa di questi liquori..
Le sue frasi erano dettate dall'etànolo cinese..


----------



## TheZio (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Voglio godermi lo spettacolo, a questo punto: lui che chiama Marina, Cannatelli, Confalonieri, Franzosi, Xi Jinping, Sal Galatioto e Russ Granik, Virginia Ripa di Meana e Beppe Masoni, Carlo e Filippo Chiomenti, Banca Lazard e Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, annunciando gioioso che il lavoro di almeno duecento professionisti in tre continenti diversi in sette mesi, del valore non inferiore a cinquanta milioni di euro di compensi, è destinato nel nulla. Dopo di che far scucire a Marina novanta milioni di euro per pagare i debiti di bilancio che ad oggi non consentirebbero al Milan di iscriversi alla serie A, e spiegare poi come una società in patrimonio netto negativo da un paio di esercizi, con costi pari ormai ai ricavi, possa evitare entro diciotto mesi l'autodichiarazione di fallimento che incarnerà il sogno bagnato di Forchielli, quello di un Milan che ricomincia poi dall'Interregionale lombarda. Uno spettacolo imperdibile. Non me lo perderei davvero per nulla al mondo, ma forse me lo perdo: da pochi minuti è pausa di riflessione. Silenzio.



Eh si ma con l italcessmilan  
La tua spiegazione logica comunque non fa una piega.. Sarebbe una situazione 'catartica'


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Voglio godermi lo spettacolo, a questo punto: lui che chiama Marina, Cannatelli, Confalonieri, Franzosi, Xi Jinping, Sal Galatioto e Russ Granik, Virginia Ripa di Meana e Beppe Masoni, Carlo e Filippo Chiomenti, Banca Lazard e Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, annunciando gioioso che il lavoro di almeno duecento professionisti in tre continenti diversi in sette mesi, del valore non inferiore a cinquanta milioni di euro di compensi, è destinato nel nulla. Dopo di che far scucire a Marina novanta milioni di euro per pagare i debiti di bilancio che ad oggi non consentirebbero al Milan di iscriversi alla serie A, e spiegare poi come una società in patrimonio netto negativo da un paio di esercizi, con costi pari ormai ai ricavi, possa evitare entro diciotto mesi l'autodichiarazione di fallimento che incarnerà il sogno bagnato di Forchielli, quello di un Milan che ricomincia poi dall'Interregionale lombarda. Uno spettacolo imperdibile. Non me lo perderei davvero per nulla al mondo, ma forse me lo perdo: da pochi minuti è pausa di riflessione. Silenzio.



Volente o nolente questa cessione andrà in porto ... Oramai non è più sostenibile per la famiglia B tenere il Milan . Oramai mancano 2 settimane poi sapremo tutto con certezza ... Però diciamocelo Silvio ce la sta facendo sudare tantissimo .... Speriamo da lunedì torno nella cripta e ci rimanga per sempre .


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volente o nolente questa cessione andrà in porto ... Oramai non è più sostenibile per la famiglia B tenere il Milan . Oramai mancano 2 settimane poi sapremo tutto con certezza ... Però diciamocelo Silvio ce la sta facendo sudare tantissimo .... Speriamo da lunedì torno nella cripta e ci rimanga per sempre .


La pietra oltre il crinale ce l'ha portata su lui, Lollo... nessuno glielo ha imposto. Questa operazione assicura la pace familiare e il riequilibrio dei conti di via Paleocapa dopo il salasso del lodo Mondadori, nonché la definitiva leadership di Marina come lead manager europeo dopo il colpo di Premium-Vivendi e Rcs Libri, e il tutto non può saltare per due insulti razzisti davanti a qualche burino di Ostia. Bisognerà chiedere a Galatioto di ricordarsi quelle quattro camurrie apprese a Castellammare nell'infanzia e piantarle tra i cabbasisi di Silvio. Meglio chiamare Sal, Silvio, altrimenti là fuori ci sono milioni di tifosi che chiederanno rispetto. E non tutti saranno gentiluomini compassionevoli come chi ti scrive.


----------



## koti (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Voglio godermi lo spettacolo, a questo punto: lui che chiama Marina, Cannatelli, Confalonieri, Franzosi, Xi Jinping, Sal Galatioto e Russ Granik, Virginia Ripa di Meana e Beppe Masoni, Carlo e Filippo Chiomenti, Banca Lazard e Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, annunciando gioioso che il lavoro di almeno duecento professionisti in tre continenti diversi in sette mesi, del valore non inferiore a cinquanta milioni di euro di compensi, è destinato nel nulla. Dopo di che far scucire a Marina novanta milioni di euro per pagare i debiti di bilancio che ad oggi non consentirebbero al Milan di iscriversi alla serie A, e spiegare poi come una società in patrimonio netto negativo da un paio di esercizi, con costi pari ormai ai ricavi, possa evitare entro diciotto mesi l'autodichiarazione di fallimento che incarnerà il sogno bagnato di Forchielli, quello di un Milan che ricomincia poi dall'Interregionale lombarda. Uno spettacolo imperdibile. Non me lo perderei davvero per nulla al mondo, ma forse me lo perdo: da pochi minuti è pausa di riflessione. Silenzio.


La trattativa con Bee è saltata e mi pare fosse pure più avanti di questa (era stato firmato l'accordo preliminare, no?).


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> La trattativa con Bee è saltata e mi pare fosse pure più avanti di questa (era stato firmato l'accordo preliminare, no?).


Lì non c'erano i soldi di Mr. Bee, qui stanno montando un hedge fund da un miliardo secco. Cose diverse, mi pare...


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Voglio godermi lo spettacolo, a questo punto: lui che chiama Marina, Cannatelli, Confalonieri, Franzosi, Xi Jinping, Sal Galatioto e Russ Granik, Virginia Ripa di Meana e Beppe Masoni, Carlo e Filippo Chiomenti, Banca Lazard e Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, annunciando gioioso che il lavoro di almeno duecento professionisti in tre continenti diversi in sette mesi, del valore non inferiore a cinquanta milioni di euro di compensi, è destinato nel nulla. Dopo di che far scucire a Marina novanta milioni di euro per pagare i debiti di bilancio che ad oggi non consentirebbero al Milan di iscriversi alla serie A, e spiegare poi come una società in patrimonio netto negativo da un paio di esercizi, con costi pari ormai ai ricavi, possa evitare entro diciotto mesi l'autodichiarazione di fallimento che incarnerà il sogno bagnato di Forchielli, quello di un Milan che ricomincia poi dall'Interregionale lombarda. Uno spettacolo imperdibile. Non me lo perderei davvero per nulla al mondo, ma forse me lo perdo: da pochi minuti è pausa di riflessione. Silenzio.



Molti amanti dell'horror potrebbero amare questa situazione, ci sarebbe tanta carne al fuoco, un disastro totale che sarebbe portato avanti dagli stessi che lo hanno creato, ma non solo, ci sarebbe la scusa della non cessione della società e quindi l'impossibilità di investire anche solo un minimo tesoretto, o forse ricordo male io o Silvio dice: senza cessione ci vorrà pazienza, ergo non ci saranno investimenti ma ci si affiderà all'intuito del Dott. Galliani.
Tutto questo dopo aver mandato avanti la storiella DEVO vendere a chi può tenere il Milan a certi livelli, affidandosi personalmente a Galatioto, cercato e messo in azione, dopo anni in cui si stavano cercando investitori seri e facoltosi, dopo che si è presentata la Cina intera (quasi).. signori stavo scherzando, nessuno ride.


----------

